# Katy Perry – 'American Idol' Promoshoot 2018 x26 Update 2



## brian69 (15 März 2018)

​


----------



## Musik (30 März 2018)

*AW: Katy Perry – 'American Idol' Promoshoot 2018 x11*

*QualitätsUPDATE*



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Musik (31 März 2018)

*AW: Katy Perry – 'American Idol' Promoshoot 2018 x11*

*Update*



 

 

 

​


----------



## larsigo57 (1 Apr. 2018)

*AW: Katy Perry – 'American Idol' Promoshoot 2018 x11*

Lange dunkle Haare stehen ihr besser.


----------



## The Dude (8 Mai 2018)

God she’s so fine


----------

